# Благодарность продавцу



## ensoniq (28 Авг 2017)

Уважаемый модератор, если благодарность пишется в другом окне, то перенаправьте пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.                                                  Хочу выразить огромную благодарность продавцу Юрию zet10 за шикарный старенький Scandalli musette, который был обменен на weltmeister caprise 4/4. Были конечно небольшие косячки, но
все уже подправил под себя и доволен ЗВУКОМ!


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2017)

Вот за эти слова и Вам спасибо большое! Рад был помочь!обращайтесь если что, всегда буду рад помочь


----------



## ensoniq (28 Авг 2017)

zet10 писал:


> zet10 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Вот за эти слова и Вам спасибо большое! Рад был помочь!обращайтесь если что, всегда буду рад помочь


----------



## ensoniq (28 Авг 2017)

Юр, нашёл ту модель про которую говорил. Вот похожий. После 08 03 2018 сделаю тебе запрос, если сможешь найти подобный будет сделка


----------



## ensoniq (28 Авг 2017)

Фотки


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2017)

Алексей, без проблем! Обращайтесь,буду рад помочь.


----------



## zet10 (29 Авг 2017)

Кстати маленький совет, ни когда не ведитесь на мишуру на корпусе,как правило инструменты с такой "густой" инкрустацией, по аккорду очень не важные, упор ставится только на внешний вид, это из практики.Густо посыпая одним, замаскировывают самое важное.


----------



## MAN (29 Авг 2017)

Да уж, выглядит этот инструмент как новогодняя ёлочка, разве что только мигающих гирлянд ещё не хватает.
Сдаётся мне, что этот аккордеон кто-то "оттюнинговал". Как-то не верится, что BUGARI мог прямо с фабрики выйти этаким аляповатым безвкусным попугаем.


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо, что поддерживаете zet10 и MAN. Фотки приложил, чтоб показать, какую модель пропустил и тот инструмент был без этих барахлятских украшений. Юра, ты же прекрасно знаешь на что я ведусь


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо, что поддерживаете zet10 и MAN. Фотки приложил, чтоб показать, какую модель пропустил и тот инструмент был без этих барахлятских украшений. Юра, ты же прекрасно знаешь на что я ведусь


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо, что поддерживаете zet10 и MAN. Фотки приложил, чтоб показать, какую модель пропустил и тот инструмент был без этих барахлятских украшений. Юра, ты же прекрасно знаешь на что я ведусь


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Я ведусь на ЗВУК и на КАЧЕСТВО.


----------



## zet10 (29 Авг 2017)

Это я знаю)


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Юра, кстати твой скандалька уже выиграл бутылочку хорошего коньяку. Это сосед с женой поспорил, что я буду только французские вальсы наяривать, а Король и шут


----------



## ensoniq (29 Авг 2017)

Фиг сыграю. Зря он это сделал,-он проиграл.Мелочь, но вот приятно


----------

